# Test drove this Aston Martin DB9



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

AB said:


> Nice car, but my wife REALLY likes it a lot more than me. The exhaust note of that big V12 6 liter engine screams at you to buy the car just for that. It's a 2006 with 11K miles. *The guy told me it stickered new for $190K, but he would sell it for $97K. *Again, a really nice car, but my freshly detailed 6'er still keeps me very happy. Plus, I don't think it was ever $190K nice, unless you have HGilmore money.


He must have a margin call to cover


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

hts said:


> your wife looks totally *hot* in that car!


:stupid: pretty lady, hot car :thumbup:

that price is probably on the high side given the current economic situation, a buyer will be hard to come by ...


----------



## jim (Jan 3, 2003)

AB said:


>


Beautiful car. I love how your wife's outfit matches the interior :rofl: !

-j


----------



## jim (Jan 3, 2003)

TLudwig said:


> I've never been a big fan of AM 'verts. The soft top somehow breaks up the sexy lines of the car.


I agree that they're not as attactive as the coupe with the top up, but drop the top, and it's hard to find a more beautiful GT for cruising the coast (think PCH, Monaco, etc. . ., not the Gulf Freeway - you'd be better off taking hits off a tailpipe than having a convertible in Houston  ).

-j


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hot car and a hot wife to go along with it! I would agree that the price is a little on the high side in considering the current situation we are in and that is some major depreciation on that car as well!


----------



## jaaX3 (Oct 31, 2005)

stylinexpat said:


> It's nice but also requires a lot of maintenance and fuel Looks wise and performance wise it's a:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: And the car is nice, too.


Fixed


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

Hot rides <--- plural :thumbup:


----------



## HGilmore (Oct 27, 2005)

AB said:


> Nice car, but my wife REALLY likes it a lot more than me. The exhaust note of that big V12 6 liter engine screams at you to buy the car just for that. It's a 2006 with 11K miles. The guy told me it stickered new for $190K, but he would sell it for $97K.
> 
> Again, a really nice car, but my freshly detailed 6'er still keeps me very happy. Plus, I don't think it was ever $190K nice, unless you have HGilmore money.


:slap:

Love the Aston's. You are right, the DB9 is not 190k nice but 97k is a nice buy. Hell, he might even take an offer @90 even.

Christmas - Mrs AB - big smile - happy - rewards  :thumbup:

Just look at that smile on her face.

How can you say no ?

EDIT:

Just noticed the car has the sport-shift tranny. What did you think?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Love love love that beautiful car ... wow is that sweet ... I think that is one of THE BEST looking cars on the road.

As far as the great wifey pic, I think it is so cool how proud, lucky and happy you are to have her. She is just as lucky as you ... she has a great husband who appreciates her so much !!!

You guys a great couple :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gokartmozart (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice car.

I went down to the local AM dealer this week and looked at a 2006 Vantage V8 coupe 6sp. Both salesmen were out (it was lunchtime) but manager showed it to me. Since it was on the 2nd floor of the storage garage, I didnt' take it out, but today I called for a test drive on Monday morning. They are asking $89 with 4500 miles. It was on commission from a client. I LOVED the seats. Felt like a pumped-up version of my M seats, with big-ass white stiching on black leather.










PS> went next door to Lotus showroom and test drove their Exige 240S demo car. WOW, what a fricking gokart of a ride! Totally different from the AM but a real blast!


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

gokartmozart said:


> Nice car.
> 
> I went down to the local AM dealer this week and looked at a 2006 Vantage V8 coupe 6sp. Both salesmen were out (it was lunchtime) but manager showed it to me. Since it was on the 2nd floor of the storage garage, I didnt' take it out, but today I called for a test drive on Monday morning. They are asking $89 with 4500 miles. It was on commission from a client. I LOVED the seats. Felt like a pumped-up version of my M seats, with big-ass white stiching on black leather.
> 
> PS> went next door to Lotus showroom and test drove their Exige 240S demo car. WOW, what a fricking gokart of a ride! Totally different from the AM but a real blast!


These are the Manheim numbers on 2007 AMs just FYI

*07 Aston Martin Vatange

*10/14/08 FAAO Regular $69,000 16,017 Avg GREY 8G M No 10/22/08 W PALM Lease $72,800 14,594 Avg BLACK 8G 6 No 10/23/08 RIVRSIDE Regular $68,500 6,305 Avg GRAY 8G M No 10/31/08 RIVRSIDE Lease $72,000 13,793 Avg GREY 8G 6 No 12/18/08 RIVRSIDE Lease $69,500 8,228 Avg BLACK 8G A No 12/18/08 ATLANTA Regular $70,000 23,352 Avg NONE  8G N No


----------



## 136881 (Nov 12, 2008)

the vantage will be my next ride in 2-3 years. mark my words. ive seen a 2007 vantage go for 70k. in 3 years hopefully they'll be in thew 50s somewhere


----------



## 100$ GUY (Sep 10, 2008)

pistolpuma said:


> absolutely awesome car. Didn't realize they depreciated that much. That's like tossing $10 bills out the window at each mile marker...


+100


----------



## TauronMaikar (Jul 12, 2008)

I would pay $97k if it came with the girl.


----------

